# Logitech G402 Mittlere Maustaste geht nicht mehr



## Madfurion (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der titel es schon sagt hab ich ein Problem mit meiner Logitech G402: Die mittlere Maustaste geht nur noch sporadisch und dann auch nicht so wie sie soll.

Da die Maus erst ein Jahr alt ist und ich manchmal im Browser damit auch scrollen kann bin ich ratlos.

Ist die Maus kaputt oder hab ich irgendwo zufällig eine Einstellung geändert?

LG Niklas


----------



## JackA (15. Juli 2016)

Hast du die Möglichkeit, die Maus an einem 2. System zu testen?


----------



## Madfurion (22. Juli 2016)

Sry für die späte Antwort, hatte es total vergessen.

Ich hab es an anderen PCs getestet und da ging es ohne Probleme. Jetzt an meinem PC funktioniert die mittlere Maustaste auch wieder. Keine Ahnung was an den Tagen das Problem war, vlt war es auch die Kombination aus allem.


----------

